# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز  VISION AMIGO 3

## Fannan1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *تحديث جديد لجهاز  VISION AMIGO 3*  *حمل من الرابط التالي* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   **

----------


## mohamed73

_ تحياتي وتقديرى_

----------


## khokom

شكررررررااا_تحياتي_ لك

----------


## abderazak123

سلام انا عبدو من المغرب اود المشاركة في موقعكم لانه مفيد جدا

----------

